# Single seeking...



## thomas_crown (Apr 27, 2018)

Buenos tardes. 

I have been keeping an eye on the flex website for quite sometime in the hopes of applying to work in La jolla. I am a student at ucsd who uses an international drivers license (I test CA drivers end of May).

Can anyone tell me how often opportunities pop up on the website ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Stop it with misleading titles! I was hoping to get lucky tonight.


----------



## thomas_crown (Apr 27, 2018)

Stop with the off-topic replies !I thought I'd got an answer.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't know...? Are you free tonight?


----------



## thomas_crown (Apr 27, 2018)

I think my post just died ............


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

There isn't a La Jolla "work" location for Amazon Flex. Amazon is hiring in La Jolla, but not for Flex. They are hiring shoppers for Whole Foods La Jolla.

You can apply for Flex in San Diego, but I don't think they will take an "international" driver's license as there isn't any official and legal "international" driver's license. If you have a USA issued driver's license and a valid Social Security Number or Tax ID Number, you can apply if they are open and wait for background check.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

This is what happens when backpage a craigslist shut down the personals section.


----------



## thomas_crown (Apr 27, 2018)

I didn't know they shut down the personals ! lucky i twas seated. 

Does anyone have the url for the shoppers job. It doesn't sound as good as the flex job.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

No... but I have an url to hot asian women seeking males in whatever city I am browsing the internet in. It follows me everywhere and I can't get rid of it.

Maybe if you take it...?


----------



## Lone Star State (Apr 12, 2018)

Frœsty said:


> No... but I have an url to hot asian women seeking males in whatever city I am browsing the internet in. It follows me everywhere and I can't get rid of it.
> 
> Maybe if you take it...?


I got EastMeetEast everytime on Fb even though I'm not Asian.


----------

